# 3 things that you do very well



## Big country (Dec 25, 2004)

1. fix or repair anything 
2. build ---- near anything
3. I make great sausage gravy


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Making chocolats (make sure you say that with a phony French accent) 
Listening to my friends and being one
Putting over sterioded blowhards in their place (remember I'm a Jersey gurl)


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

1. Walk
2. Talk 
3. Kill spiders.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

1. Get sidetracked by things that catch my attention when they don't make sense.
2. Forget things and remember them only when I'm most of the way home.
3. Drive a crap vehicle to the point it has to beg for repairs by making outrageous noises.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

The whole thing, nothing or something in between depending on what I decide the situation at hand calls for and I feel I can comfortably do.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

1. Tell long, long stories that only lead to other long stories
2. Put babies to sleep
3, Make enchiladas, especially cheese enchiladas..... in heaven, they eat cheese enchiladas every day


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

read posts
write posts
delete posts


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Something I can't put here.
Drive any vehicle.
Remember.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

procrastinate
blame
be lazy lol


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

FarmboyBill said:


> procrastinate
> blame
> be lazy lol


If you keep raining on your own parade, how is anyone else going to get through to you?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

As Popeye said, I yam what I am. Sides, I posted that for the very porpose you mentioned.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Eat (and cook)
pray
love
Seriously


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

1. Teaching children
2. Canning
3. Taking naps


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

1. Support others.
2. Cook
3. Make people laugh (and not always on purpose...haha)

~ST


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Banana Pudding from scratch, no instant pudding here.
Good cornbread.
Spoil my goats


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

1. Cook
2. Clean
3. Learn


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Easily distracted by shiney things....
Most awesome poo flinging skills....
Tripping over stuff....


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

1. Diagnosis and treatment of just about every illness
2. Be a friend
3. Be a Mom


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

bostonlesley said:


> 1. Diagnosis and treatment of just about every illness
> 2. Be a friend
> 3. Be a Mom


And be an amazing wife as well!:sing:


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

Rockytopsis said:


> Banana Pudding from scratch, no instant pudding here.
> Good cornbread.
> Spoil my goats


Oh the things I would do for scratch-made banana pudding....


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

I would have to say cook, a hard worker and a good caring friend to many.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Bake
Cook
Tell people what to do


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I can fry anything
Work...it's all I do
I can relax with gusto


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

1) Can make great cobblers if the berries or other fruit is agreeable.
2) Pretty good at first aid...have used the shirt off my back to stop blood flow.
3) Can go round and round on various mowing machines and rarely run over anything I don't intend to run over.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

My job

Charm most any animal (except snakes and spiders)

Love deeply

Not in order of priority


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

NoClue said:


> Oh the things I would do for scratch-made banana pudding....



I think your chaste thoughts just went right into the oven with that banana pudding NoClue (chuckle)

Or maybe you meant vehicle repair and lawn mowing perhaps...

~ST


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Make turkey gravy
Listen to people
Whine


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

1) playing Christmas tunes on piano
2) recycling cause I like it, and helping others do it
3) writing backward and drawing with my left hand (I'm a righty)


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Fowler said:


> Easily distracted by shiney things....
> Most awesome poo flinging skills....
> Tripping over stuff....


If I lived in Texas with all those big belt buckles I'd be distracted too. Probably trip over a lot of stuff not looking where I'm going. Throw some poo at the livestock that dropped it in my path. You have a geographical advantage to developing those mad skills.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Work eat and sleep. The rest I just do the best I can.


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

Cook anything
Sew anything
Grow anything
Love with all my heart...


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

:typomat:
:stirpot:


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

1) stay calm in any crisis

2) think of a song for every given situation

3) refrain from singing appropriate song out loud in inappropriate situations


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

1. Make white chocolate raspberry cheesecake.

2. I can put myself in someone else's shoes.

3. Hang drywall


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Ew, I forgot that one. I'm very empathetic. I gotta be careful with that one.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

doodlemom said:


> If I lived in Texas with all those big belt buckles I'd be distracted too. Probably trip over a lot of stuff not looking where I'm going. Throw some poo at the livestock that dropped it in my path. You have a geographical advantage to developing those mad skills.


I know!!!..Thanks Doodle...~ turns head~ shiney belt buckle ~drools~ "steps in poo" ~ flings poo at livestock~....lmao!!! and them were my new boots too!!!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I can ride a horse and drink a beer at the same time. That's something, right???


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Reminds of a guy who was bucked off a young horse. He was an old hand,, and i asked him what happened.

He said" you can open a can of beer, but ya cant drink it"!


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

1. make excellent jerky 
2. forage with pretty good outdoor and outdoor sport knowledge
3. making awesome compost for growing outstanding plants (when I want to)


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

1. cook
2. fix/build things
3. learn new stuff


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

1. love
2. dance
3. find the hole in the fence


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Cook, fixing just about anthing, turfcare.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

1. Make a chocolate martini.

2. Execute teamwork at my place of employment.

3. Multi-task


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

1) make things happen
2) write (books and other things)
3) sing


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

*3 things that you do very well* 

I don't think I've ever found anything I've done that I felt satisfied enough with, to say I do it very well. No matter how hard I try there are mistakes, and when I go take a look/see, I can see them. I have gotten better at covering them up though!

I can get by, fix, or build a few things, with very little. Sometimes just by using my really simple thought process. And I'm a purty simple feller! There just simply isn't enough life-time to get good at enough things. Most all of things I've made barely a scratch in the paint of understanding, of what is underneath.

If I lived 1000 times 1000, I still wouldn't scratch it.

I'm satisfied that I'm ok with what I do, but I still love seeing others work, no matter what it is. I realize how much time they have put in to bring them this far. It is stored in my small gourd, that's called a mind.

I love seeing people use their imagination and planning to create to create a lot out of a little! And then be willing to share it!


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Drink, fish and drink. I can do them in reverse order too!


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

Going by what other folks say......

1. I get alot a feedback on biscuits and a 9-layer chocolate cake...even threats of matrimony.

2. I've been told I could out-hoe 10 migrant workers.

3. I gotta think on this one


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

cat whispering (I can tell if the hissing cat in the kennel is bluffing or not)
being grumpy
remember trivia


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

1. Give "The Mom Look".

2. Can tomatoes

3. Find solutions to problems.


----------

